# A-PD-201-000/PT-000 Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial (AKA The 201)



## Theophilus (15 Dec 2005)

Call me a ranter, but I honestly wish someone would hurry up and post the full, complete 201 on their website, and make it easy to find. I must have spent a good few hours tonight looking for a decent copy of one, but all I found was a word file that has doubtful use and completeness, plus loads of references TO the 201, but no book itself. If anyone has a copy, please, post it on your site, and give a link here!


----------



## TCBF (15 Dec 2005)

Hey, try this:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/Downloads/cfp201.pdf

Happy reading,

Tom


----------



## Theophilus (15 Dec 2005)

Thank you, Tom, thank you very much. I greatly appreciate this, as do many others, I am sure.

Thanks again,
Theophilus


----------



## Black Watch (9 Dec 2009)

does anyone knows where I conld find the version in which FNC1 and C1 smg drill is explained?


----------



## Danjanou (9 Dec 2009)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> does anyone knows where I conld find the version in which FNC1 and C1 smg drill is explained?



Ok I have to ask .... why?


----------



## FDO (9 Dec 2009)

Are you hiding something we should worry about or just living in the past.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Dec 2009)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/reserve/training-instruction-eng.asp

Has a list of various training pams,

dileas

tess


----------

